# New pics of my growing boer girls.



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So how are these girls looking. They are my first boers and I want to make sure they are looking good and healthy. They are twins born June 1st, 2014, so 7 months old.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great! Nice and healthy and in good weight! Love the paint.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Whew good! I thought they were looking good but always nice to hear from someone that doesn't see them everyday.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah she's a beauty! Wish thy were a little more people oriented but maybe that will come with age and time with me


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the body on the paint! What a nice girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.

I too, love the paint. :wink:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Love the depth of body on the paint!! Good looking does


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got weights (with a dairy tape albiet), it said #90 on Arabella the paint and 101# on Lickety Split. Are these good weights for 7 month old boer doelings nd is a dairy tape accurate for meat varieties?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

rebelINny said:


> I just got weights (with a dairy tape albiet), it said #90 on Arabella the paint and 101# on Lickety Split. Are these good weights for 7 month old boer doelings nd is a dairy tape accurate for meat varieties?


It's hard to say if your tape is accurate, but I can tell you that those two look plenty big for 7 month olds. Love the traditional.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for your reply tenacross. I just did blood draws and sent off for cae and preg testing. I'm 99% sure they aren't either but I want to make sure. I really love these two girls!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They look great  Im sure they will settle down in time and become friendlier. With all the love and treats you will give them , they will come around in no time


----------

